# Can you put wormer in feed?



## HaffiesRock (28 December 2012)

Silly question, sorry.

Can you squirt it into a small amount of fast fibre or does it have to be given orally from the tube?

Thanks x


----------



## VioletStripe (28 December 2012)

I was always told to give it directly into the mouth to ensure the entire dose had been taken in by the horse, as with some they may not finish their feed because of the taste of the wormer or may leave some etc etc!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 December 2012)

Many come in granule or liquid form. My fussy boy will eat anything disguised in sugar beet.  I imagine you can squirt the tube in a feed as long as the horse eats it all.


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 December 2012)

Yup, people at my last yard were amazed that I could just squirt the tube on top of her feed and watch it all get chomped. They had to wrestle their horses and shove it down the back of their throats as fast as they could....


----------



## HaffiesRock (28 December 2012)

My pony is silly to worm and will spit it out. Last time I made a small amount of fast fibre, put the wormer in his mouth then the bucket under him so when he spat it out it went in there! He then happily ate the entire bucket of feed, wormer and all. Just thought putting it directly in the feed would be easier to start with and he will eat it!


----------



## PandorasJar (28 December 2012)

It's better to worm in mouth and I always do with donkeys.
Three of ours are done through feed though and we separate and ensure full feed is licked clean.


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (28 December 2012)

A horse I know hates being wormed. The owner just squirts it into his feed and the horse eats every last bit of it


----------



## HaffiesRock (28 December 2012)

I am going to put it in his feed  I know he will eat it hes a greedy boy! Saves me starting a fight I cant win!

Thanks everyone x


----------



## PingPongPony (28 December 2012)

i think if the horse is very particular about the taste it may not eat the food or spit it out? Lucky me my pony loves to taste of wormer, so i dont have to wrestle her, just stick tube in her mouth, squish it all in, she swallows it, curls her lip up, then proceeds to lick the tube to get some more


----------



## PandorasJar (29 December 2012)

Strange horse PPP!
We feed different horses different things. One will only eat if left alone, knows there is something in it if we stand there.
I've found the fly free (i think) supplement fantastic. Smells of curry and horses love it so that normally gets chucked in to mask it.


----------



## teasle (29 December 2012)

In octber I was shocked when my horse had a high worm count. I gave him a wormer in his fast fibre ( sexed up with a bit of carrot). He ate the lot. Ten days later worm counted again and it came back no eggs found - so yes you can.


----------



## Ellen Durow (29 December 2012)

Haffy yourself a merry Christmas said:



			Silly question, sorry.

Can you squirt it into a small amount of fast fibre or does it have to be given orally from the tube?

Thanks x
		
Click to expand...

I always give it in feed. I mix some of the usual first feed of the day with some treacle and warm water, let it cool and then mix the worming product into the feed. To ensure that all the feed is eaten and not thrown on the floor, I hold the bucket while Horse eats it. Then he has the rest of his breakfast. So much easier than struggling with syringes and fidgetty horses and wasting product when the horse spits it up your sleeve!

I always worm first thing in the morning partly because he will then be hungry and so more inclined to eat the "doctored" feed and also in case the product causes colic symptoms - there will be people around in the day-time to notice if he's in distress.


----------



## Janah (29 December 2012)

Like Ellen I put wormer in feed as my boy is a nightmare with the syringe.  I also give at breakfast time when he is hungriest.  He is a foody which helps.


----------



## Waffles (29 December 2012)

I always put the wormer in the feed (plenty of sugar beet).  In the old days, we used to disguise those powders with beer.


----------

